# Year of production of Browning Auto-5



## Karl (Aug 7, 2004)

Does anyone have a method to determine the year of manufacture for the 1900-1939 Aut0-5's? Mine is serial number 135797.

Thanks for your help.

Karl


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Pre WWII. They did not start keeping records until after 1939. An old one for sure. :beer:


----------



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

Go to www.browning.com on the home page there is an area to find the serial numbers to match with the year your gun was made.


----------



## M1Garandfather (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Karl....I know your post is years old but what the heck , thought I'd write anyways and reply... Since I am a Auto-5 lover as well , I have some info for you... You Browning was made in 1932.

If anyone needs date info , just PM me and I'll try and find out for you.

All the best ,

Bob


----------



## Constantine (Feb 17, 2009)

M1Garandfather said:


> Hi Karl....I know your post is years old but what the heck , thought I'd write anyways and reply... Since I am a Auto-5 lover as well , I have some info for you... You Browning was made in 1932.
> 
> If anyone needs date info , just PM me and I'll try and find out for you.
> 
> ...


Hello Bob,

Probably you could help me too. My Brouning Auto-5, made by FN, Liege inspection stamps, bears number 128823, caliber is 16-65. Have you any idea about the year it was released?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

1932 year of Mfg 123001 Start 138000 Stop


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Hmmm,my babies have dates stamped right at the magizine feeder tube.


----------

